# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  TCI αντι CDI

## Dbnn

Έχω ανεβάσει συμπίεση στο σκούτερ και χρειάζομαι λίγο παραπάνω τάση στο μπουζί.
Δοκίμασα πολλαπλασιαστή αυτοκινήτου με την CDI εγκατεστημένη και λειτουργεί κανονικά.

Θα μου πείτε πως το έκανες:
Το + του πολλαπλασιαστή στην ηλεκτρονική, το - και το σασί του πολλαπλασιαστή στην γείωση.

Δεδομένο πως οι πολλαπλασιαστές αυτοκινήτου κοινώς TCI δέχονται σταθερή τάση DC στο + τους, το σασί τους είναι στην γείωση και το - δέχεται αρνητικούς παλμούς απο την ηλεκτρονική ή παλαιότερα πλατίνες.

Σχεδίασα μια ηλεκτρονική βασισμένη σε optocoupler, 2n5551 και εξόδου το IRFZ44N.
To pickup coil είναι ένα απλό hall sensor όπου όταν το πιστόνι είναι στο ΑΝΣ (Ανω Νεκρό Σημείο) τότε κάνει γείωση στην ηλεκτρονική και παράγεται ο σπινθήρας στο μπουζί.
Το ένα άκρο δηλαδή είναι στην γείωση και το άλλο στην ηλεκτρονική.
Ρίξτε μια ματιά μιας και πρόκεται για φθηνά υλικά και το θέμα αβάνς δεν μας απασχολεί μιας και το αβάνς είναι σταθερό.

H Συχνότητα που ανοιγοκλείνει το μοσφετ δεν είναι και μεγάλη μιας και 165Ηz αντιστοιχούν σε 9.900rpm
http://www.aqua-calc.com/convert/fre...ion-per-minute

tci.jpg

Τι λέτε εσείς σαν πιο έμπειροι? Να προχωρήσω στην κατασκευή ή να παίξω με 555 monostable για οδήγηση?

----------


## kostas_dh

Πρέπει να βρεις έναν τρόπο να ρυθμίσεις το αβανς το οποίο δεν αλλάζει γραμμικά ανάλογα με τις στροφές. Θα "τραβάει" το μηχανάκι σου ή χαμηλά ή ψηλά με κόστος σε ισχύ, ροπή και κατανάλωση.

----------


## leosedf

Και ετοιμάσου και για τρύπα στο πιστόνι  :Lol:

----------


## michaelcom

Οι CDI ειναι πολυ καλυτερες ειδικα στις ψηλες στροφες διοτι η διαρκεια του παλμου ειναι μικροτερη οποτε εχεις ακριβεια σε ποση προπορια θα "ριξεις" την σπιθα.

Οπως ειπε και ο Κωστας πρεπει να ρυθμισεις την προπορια. Τωρα η προπορια ειτε ειναι ρυθμισμενη σε ολο το ευρος στροφων απο το βολαν ειτε την ρυθμιζει η ηλεκτρονικη!
Αν την ρυθμιζει η ηλεκτρονικη και το ματι εναι στο πανω νεκρο σημειο τοτε το μηχανακι σου θα ειναι ψοφιο και δεν θα τραβαει μια.(διοτι δεν θα εχει προπορια).

Οποτε το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να φτιαξεις μια ηλεκτρονικη με προπορια(στην ουσια η προπορια ειναι καθυστερηση του παλμου για ενα πολυ μικρο χρονικο διαστημα).

Αυτο μπορεις να το κανεις με ενα 555 αλλα θα ειναι πολυ απλη και στα χαμηλα θα ειναι ψοφιο και στα ψηλα μπορει να χτυπαει πυρακια και αυτο διοτι το 555 θα εχει ενα σταθερο delay  και οχι ενα δυναμικο οπως θα εχει μια ηλεκτρονικη με μικροελεγτη.

Στο παρελθον ειχα φτιαξει μια ηλεκτρονικη με ρυθμιζομενη προπορια τριων διαστασεων(πριν αρχιζετε να κραζετε την λενε ετσι διοτι η προπορια ρυθμιζεται μεσω τριων μεταβλητων οποτε στην ουσια εχεις ενα πινακα τριων διαστασεων).

----------


## Dbnn

> Πρέπει να βρεις έναν τρόπο να ρυθμίσεις το αβανς το οποίο δεν αλλάζει γραμμικά ανάλογα με τις στροφές. Θα "τραβάει" το μηχανάκι σου ή χαμηλά ή ψηλά με κόστος σε ισχύ, ροπή και κατανάλωση.



Οι απλές cdi το κάνουν αυτό μέσω του πυκνωτή εξόδου. Αλλά τόση ρυτίνη έκει μέσα δεν μπορείς να βάλεις χέρι, οπότε....





> Και ετοιμάσου και για τρύπα στο πιστόνι



Σιγά μωρέ  :Lol: 
Δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα για τρύπα στο πιστόνι. Εδώ άλλοι στα ΖιΕλΕξ κάνουν τα σόδομα και τα γόμορα και δεν κάνει κιχ το μοτέρ.





> Οι CDI ειναι πολυ καλυτερες ειδικα στις ψηλες στροφες διοτι η διαρκεια του παλμου ειναι μικροτερη οποτε εχεις ακριβεια σε ποση προπορια θα "ριξεις" την σπιθα.
> 
> Οπως ειπε και ο Κωστας πρεπει να ρυθμισεις την προπορια. Τωρα η προπορια ειτε ειναι ρυθμισμενη σε ολο το ευρος στροφων απο το βολαν ειτε την ρυθμιζει η ηλεκτρονικη!
> Αν την ρυθμιζει η ηλεκτρονικη και το ματι εναι στο πανω νεκρο σημειο τοτε το μηχανακι σου θα ειναι ψοφιο και δεν θα τραβαει μια.(διοτι δεν θα εχει προπορια).
> 
> Οποτε το μονο που μπορεις να κανεις ειναι να φτιαξεις μια ηλεκτρονικη με προπορια(στην ουσια η προπορια ειναι καθυστερηση του παλμου για ενα πολυ μικρο χρονικο διαστημα).
> 
> Αυτο μπορεις να το κανεις με ενα 555 αλλα θα ειναι πολυ απλη και στα χαμηλα θα ειναι ψοφιο και στα ψηλα μπορει να χτυπαει πυρακια και αυτο διοτι το 555 θα εχει ενα σταθερο delay  και οχι ενα δυναμικο οπως θα εχει μια ηλεκτρονικη με μικροελεγτη.
> 
> Στο παρελθον ειχα φτιαξει μια ηλεκτρονικη με ρυθμιζομενη προπορια τριων διαστασεων(πριν αρχιζετε να κραζετε την λενε ετσι διοτι η προπορια ρυθμιζεται μεσω τριων μεταβλητων οποτε στην ουσια εχεις ενα πινακα τριων διαστασεων).



Το θέμα είναι να βρείς όμως τον κατάλληλο μΕ για να το κάνεις αυτό.
Αν ψάξεις στο φόρουμ είχα το ίδιο πρόβλημα με μια kawasaki όπου κάηκε η ηλεκτρονική και δεν μπορούσα να βρώ τρόπο να ρυθμίζω αβανς ηλεκτρονικά.
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=78035

Απο κει και πέρα, αν αντιγράψω ενα απλό κύκλωμα απο πχ 125 DT yamaha
yamaha_dt125+edited.PNG
Όπως και όλες οι κινέζικες κάπως έτσι είναι εσωτερικά, που μπορώ να παρέμβω για να "πειράξω" το αβάνς? Με τον μεγάλο πυκνωτή αν αλλάξω την τιμή του θα αλλάξει αλλά τρέχα γύρευε.
Εγώ σκέφτομαι πως με ενα κύκλωμα ελέγχου μεταξύ D3 και Q1 θα μπορεί να γίνει αυτό, αλλά τί?
Ενα TL494 ας πούμε? Απλά θέλω να το κρατήσω απλό όσο γίνεται χωρίς να κάθομαι να περνάω κώδικες σε μΕ κλπ.
Υ.γ. έχω ήδη πηνίο υψηλής.

----------


## andreasmon

Φίλε Δημήτρη με γύρισες πολλά χρόνια πριν....όταν έφτιαχνα ηλεκτρονικές για μηχανάκια.Σου δίνω σχέδιο για ηλεκτρονική με 3 σκάλες.Μου το χε δώσει φίλος και την είχα φτιάξει.Σε glx 90 ....σκότωνε...από τις χαμηλές εώς και τις υψηλές στροφές και η ηλεκτρονική ήταν μόνιμα σε μία σκάλα θυμάμαι..δεν χρειαζόταν να χρησιμοποιήσω τις άλλες δύο.Το θυρίστορ είναι το γνωστό tic106n, διόδους θέλεις κάποιες που να ναι "γρήγορες".Κόστος να ναι κανά 5 ευρω....Αν έχεις απορίες πες το μου.Οι σημειώσεις-σχέδιο είναι χειρόγραφες.Αλλά δούλευε τέλεια.Κρατάς των C3 σταθερό και δίνεις προπορεία με τις R3,R4,R5....


CDI.jpg

----------


## andreasmon

Αν συγκρίνεις αυτήν που ανέβασα εγώ  με την 125 DT yamaha,καταλαβαίνεις ότι άμα πειράξεις-μεταβάλεις την τιμή της R2 ή C2 στην 125 DT yamaha,ελέγχεις και το αβάνς....

----------


## Dbnn

Φιλε Ανδρεα σε ευχαριστω!! Αυτη τη λεπτομερεια του ελεγχου αβανς δεν ηξερα!!
τωρα μου λυθηκαν ολες οι αποριες!!
Στο σχεδιο που μου δινεις αναφερει Rb και στο σημειο του πηνιου υψηλης. Συνδεεται και αυτο στο κυκλωμα του trigger η δεν το καταλαβα καλα;

----------


## andreasmon

Μεταξύ RA (άκρο D5-R1) και RB (άκρο C3)συνδέεται το κύκλωμα που αποτελείται από τον μεταγωγό 3 θέσεων S2 και τις αντιστάσεις R3,R4,R5.Στα B.Y,B.W,R.B στο ignition coil μην δίνεις σημασία.
Το RB του C3 ΔΕΝ ΣΥΝΔΕΕΤΑΙ με το RB του ignition coil.Εσύ μετά από δοκιμές κρατάς 1 σκάλα ή προσθέτεις αντιστάσεις(αυξάνοντας αντίστοιχα και τις θέσεις του μεταγωγικού διακόπτη).

----------


## Dbnn

Ωραια!! Τη συνδεση του διακοπτη την καταλαβα απλα με μπερδεψε που εγραφε rb στο ignition coil. Αρχιζω δοκιμες απο αυριο κιολας!!

----------


## betacord85

καλησπερα ανδρα στις διοδους μπορουμε να βαλουμε πιο συγχρονες?κυκλοφορουνε ακομα αυτες?

----------


## andreasmon

Εννοείται ότι μπορείς να βάλεις πιο σύγχρονες..εγώ τότε είχα βάλει τις BYT-11 (1Α/1000V/100ns).Aυτές είχα βρεί τότε.

----------


## Dbnn

Λοιπόν έχω νεα, είμαι έτοιμος για την κατασκευή *αλλά* δεν βρήκα SCR και έτσι πήρα ενα triac, BT137-500D
Μου είπαν πως κάνει για "διακόπτης" αλλά έχω κάποιους ενδιασμούς.
 Στο SCR έχει ένα άκρο gate, ένα anode και ένα kathode.
Στο τριακ έχει gate, main terminal 1, main terminal 2.
Εαν το τοποθετήσω όπως δείχνει το σχέδιο εδώ, θα λειτουργήσει ως διακόπτης?

inverse_cdi.png

Ίσως φαίνεται χαζή ερώτηση αλλά ρωτώντας πας στην πόλη!

----------


## Dbnn

Καποιος να ξερει;;;

----------


## betacord85

2p4m της nec...το φορανε οι περισσοτερες cdi

----------


## Dbnn

Ιδιο pinout εχουν. Μια δοκιμη θα μας πεισει.

----------


## Dbnn

> Φίλε Δημήτρη με γύρισες πολλά χρόνια πριν....όταν έφτιαχνα ηλεκτρονικές για μηχανάκια.Σου δίνω σχέδιο για ηλεκτρονική με 3 σκάλες.Μου το χε δώσει φίλος και την είχα φτιάξει.Σε glx 90 ....σκότωνε...από τις χαμηλές εώς και τις υψηλές στροφές και η ηλεκτρονική ήταν μόνιμα σε μία σκάλα θυμάμαι..δεν χρειαζόταν να χρησιμοποιήσω τις άλλες δύο.Το θυρίστορ είναι το γνωστό tic106n, διόδους θέλεις κάποιες που να ναι "γρήγορες".Κόστος να ναι κανά 5 ευρω....Αν έχεις απορίες πες το μου.Οι σημειώσεις-σχέδιο είναι χειρόγραφες.Αλλά δούλευε τέλεια.Κρατάς των C3 σταθερό και δίνεις προπορεία με τις R3,R4,R5....
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 60026



Δουλεψε μια εβδομαδα και τα εφτυσε. Εν τω μεταξυ ειχα βρει ιδιες διοδους με το σχηματικο και ξαφνικα σταματησε να λειτουργει. Βρηκα βραχυκυκλωμενες τις διοδους. Το tic106n ειναι οκ και ο πυκνωτης εξοδου 1μF / 400V παρουσιαζει βραχυκυκλωμα μετρημενος με πολυμετρο στο μπιπερ. Αλλαξα πυκνωτη, εβαλα διοδους 1n4003 αλλα δεν σκαει το μπουζι. Δεν γνωριζω τι φταιει. Μηπως οι διοδοι δεν κανουν;;
Μηπως να δοκιμαζα πυκνωτη δικτυου απο ενα σακατεμενο τροφοδοτικο η/υ;

----------


## Dbnn

Επανασχεδίασα μια ηλεκτρονική παραπλήσια του Ανδρέα, ρίχτε μια ματιά και πείτε την γνώμη σας.
Άυριο λεω να πάρω υλικά να την δοκιμάσω.

CDi.jpg

V1= Πηνιο υψηλής
XFG1= Μάτι βολάν (παλμοδότης). Βγάζει ενα ημίτονο 12v p-p
D1= Θυρίστορ Tic106n
D2-3= Ανόρθωση ημιτόνου απο πηνίο υψηλής
D4= Προστασία απο "ανάποδες" τάσεις
D5= Δίοδος για βραχυκύκλωμα κοινως kill switch
D6= Για να πάει μόνο το θετικό ημίτονο στο θυρίστορ καθώς με αρνητικό δεν "triggάρεται"

Οι C1-2 εξασφαλίζουν 100% ανόρθωση, "πεντακάθαρο" DC στον πυκνωτή εξόδου (C3)
Ο C3 απο 1μF επιλέχθηκε 0,68μF για να είναι σχετικά πιο "απόλυτος". Να αποφορτίζεται πιο γρήγορα απο τον 1μF. Δεν ξέρω όμως στην πράξη αν είναι καλό αυτό. Θα δείξει απο τις δοκιμές.
Το δίκτυο R1-C4 Ρυθμίζουν το αβάνς. Η τιμή αυξήθηκε στον πυκνωτή στα 4.7 αντί για 1μF που ήταν αρχικά, θα δείξει, πιστεύω να αυξηθεί και άλλο η προπορεία.
Η αντίσταση R1 θα γίνει ποντεσιόμετρο αντί για μεταγωγικό διακόπτη. (έτσι το είχα κατασκευάσει και πρίν στο αρχικό σχέδιο. Το ποντεσιόμετρο δεν κατάλαβε τίποτα.)
Οι αντιστάσεις R2-3 τις άφησα ώς έχουν μιας και στο multisim είδα πως αυτή η επιλογή ήταν καλύτερη απο άλλους συνδιασμούς που είχα κάνει.

----------


## Dbnn

Οριστε και το δευτερο τυπωμενο. Ο μπλε πυκνωτης ειναι απο ενα ξεκοιλιασμενο τροφοδοτικο πισι. Δοκιμασα καποιους ΜΚΤ καινουριους χωρις αποτελεσμα. Δεν φευγει η ταση μετα τον πυκνωτη. Το θυριστορ λειτουργει, η ανορθωση υψηλης βγαζει καπου στα 250vdc.
Αυριο θα ξαναδοκιμασω και βλεπουμε. Οι διοδοι ειναι 1N4007.

----------


## betacord85

τι εννοεις οτι με καινουριους μκτ δεν λειτουργουσε?

----------


## Dbnn

Τιποτα. Ενω το θυριστορ σκανδαλιζοταν κανονικα, στον πολλαπλασιαστη δεν πηγαινε ουτε ενα βολτ.

----------


## Dbnn

Τιποτα. Δεν περναει ταση απο τον πυκνωτη με τιποτα. Αλλαξα και θυριστορ παλι, εβαλα μεχρι τραιακ. Κανενα αποτελεσμα. Τι λετε εσεις;; το τυπωμενο δεν εχει λαθος. Δοκιμασα επισης τιμες πυκνωτων που ειναι στο αρχικο σχεδιο του Ανδρεα χωρις αποτελεσμα.

----------


## Dbnn

Βρε παίδες, μήπως οι 1Ν4007 δεν κάνουν??

Δεν μπορώ να ξαναβρώ τις BY711 για κανένα λόγο. Το να πηγαίνει κάτι λάθος στο μηχανάκι δεν στέκει μιας και το μηχανάκι δεν έχει πρόβλημα στα ηλεκτρολογικά του.
Απόγνωση........ Εκεί που είχα συνηθίσει το γκάζι του, ξενέρωσα με την stock ηλεκτρονική.

----------


## andreasmon

φίλε Δημήτρη θέλεις γρήγορες διόδους για να δουλέψει το κύκλωμα οπωσδήποτε,τουλάχιστον 100ns.Eγώ όταν την είχα φτιάξει δούλευε 1 χρόνο καθημερινά χωρίς πρόβλημα.Κοίτα για καλό και για κακό για κακές επαφές -συνδέσεις στις φίσες και στα καλώδια.Επίσης αν τυχόν κόλλησες τα φισάκια με τα καλώδια με κολλητήρι,εκτός από την μηχανική σύσφιξη,συνήθως δημιουργούν πρόβλημα.Οπότε αν το έκανες διόρθωσε το.

----------


## Dbnn

Ανδρεα οχι δεν υπαρχει προβλημα με καλωδιωση. Ηταν τα πρωτα που ελεγξα. Ουτε με τις φισες. Ολα καλα εκει. 

Τι διοδους να ψαξω;; καποιες συγχρονες ας πουμε. 
Το αρχικο σου σχεδιο με τις by711 δουλεψε. Με τις 1n4007 δεν δουλευει με τιποτα. Σημερα εφτιαξα ενα μικρο κυκλωμα για το αβανς που παιρνει εισοδο απο το ματι βολαν και δινει εξοδο στο αντιστοιχο πιν της ηλεκτρονικης (trigger). Ειδα αρκετη διαφορα απλα θελω μια πλακετα για ολα. 
Υ. Γ. Θα ανεβασω σχηματικο αυριο.

----------


## Dbnn

Παρηγγειλα διοδους by299 στα 500ns. Πυκνωτες εχω ΜΚΤ 0.68uF 640v και 1uF 640v. Επισης παρηγγειλα και καινουρια θυριστορ. Για οτι νεοτερο θα ενημερωσω!!

----------


## andreasmon

by299 στα *500ns* μήπως είναι αργές!!Θέλει *<=100**ns*.

----------


## Dbnn

Το ξερω αλλα δεν βρηκα κατι πιο γρηγορο τωρα. Θελω να κανω μαζικη παραγγελια απο καταστημα εκτος αθηνων και περιμενω λιγες μερες να μαζευτουν κ αλλα. Για την ωρα θα δουμε. Αν δεν δουλεψει θα περιμενω τις πιο γρηγορες να ερθουν.

----------


## KOKAR

προσπαθείς να δεις αποτελέσματα με το simulator , αυτό ειναι το σφάλμα σου
δοκίμασε το στον "πάγκο" και τα ξαναλέμε

----------


## Dbnn

> προσπαθείς να δεις αποτελέσματα με το simulator , αυτό ειναι το σφάλμα σου
> δοκίμασε το στον "πάγκο" και τα ξαναλέμε



Δεν εχεις αδικο..... 
Ηρθαν σημερα το πρωι τα διοδακια μαζι με καποια φετ που ειχα παραγγειλει. Για να δουμε!!

----------


## tsimpidas

> Ε
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 61751
> ι.




o c3  θελει μεγαλυτερος,,, αν οπως λες βαζεις πολαπλασιαστη αυτοκίνητου θελει πολυυυυ μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## Dbnn

Ο πολλαπλασιαστης αυτοκινητου βγηκε και εβαλα τον μαμα. 

Διοδοι, BY711 θυριστορ tic106n και πυκνωτης 0.68μf. Δεν δουλευει. Αλλαζω πυκνωτη στο 1μf. Παλι δεν δουλευει. 

Θα πεσω στα σκληρα!!!!!!!
Θα βγαλω αυριο καινουριο τυπωμενο. Τι να πω. Στο ιδιο τυπωμενο αρχικα δουλεψε, καηκαν καποια εξαρτηματα, εβαλα ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ σαν αυτα τα πρωτα που ειχα βαλει και δεν δουλευει........
Αλλη μια δοκιμη θα κανω γιατι στο τελος με τα ψιλα που χαλαω, θα βγαινει μια δοση του μηνα για να αγορασω χιλιαρα με γραμματεια.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Ο πολλαπλασιαστης αυτοκινητου βγηκε και εβαλα τον μαμα. 
> 
> Διοδοι, BY711 θυριστορ tic106n και πυκνωτης 0.68μf. Δεν δουλευει. Αλλαζω πυκνωτη στο 1μf. Παλι δεν δουλευει. 
> 
> Θα πεσω στα σκληρα!!!!!!!
> Θα βγαλω αυριο καινουριο τυπωμενο. Τι να πω. Στο ιδιο τυπωμενο αρχικα δουλεψε, καηκαν καποια εξαρτηματα, εβαλα ΤΑ ΙΔΙΑ σαν αυτα τα πρωτα που ειχα βαλει και δεν δουλευει........
> Αλλη μια δοκιμη θα κανω γιατι στο τελος με τα ψιλα που χαλαω, θα βγαινει μια δοση του μηνα για να αγορασω χιλιαρα με γραμματεια.




''πεταξε'' τους C4 - R1 - R2 και θα δουλεψει.....

ενωητε οτι στο trigger εχεις εναλασσομενη ταση...και στην φορτιση εναλασσομενη ή τουλαχιστον παλμικη,,, αν εχεις συνεχές στην φορτιση δεν κλεινει ποτε το θυριστορ.

----------


## Dbnn

> ''πεταξε'' τους C4 - R1 - R2 και θα δουλεψει.....
> 
> ενωητε οτι στο trigger εχεις εναλασσομενη ταση...και στην φορτιση εναλασσομενη ή τουλαχιστον παλμικη,,, αν εχεις συνεχές στην φορτιση δεν κλεινει ποτε το θυριστορ.



Δουλεψε. 5 λεπτα ρελαντι και εσκασε το θυριστορ. Δεν ξερω τι συμβαινει η γιατι. 
Τελος παντων δεν θα το ψαξω αλλο .ε αυτο το κυκλωμα. Με απογοητευσε. 
Θα ψαχτω για κατι αλλο

----------


## Dbnn

Πρόοδος, τάση απο πηνίο υψηλής 56vAC
Τάση απο μάτι βολάν, 0.5vAC και ανεβαίνει μέχρι 4vAC σε σχεδόν τέρμα γκάζι.
Το πηνίο υψηλής ήταν σταθερό σε όλες τις στροφές.

Η τάση του βολάν δεν είναι καθαρή τάση μιας και το πολύμετρο πιάνει συνιστώσες απο τους παλμούς.. Δουλεύει με ημίτονο το μάτι.
(έναν παλμογράφο δεν έχω αξιωθεί να βρώ ακόμα, ανάθεμα την φτώχεια μου)
Αγόρασα μια διάτρητη όπου θα την κόψω σε 4 μέρη και θα βγάλω διάφορες ηλεκτρονικές σε κάθε κομμάτι.
Θα δοκιμάσω, fet, bipolar, θυρίστορ, tci Κλπ...
Όποια δουλέψει και αντέξει θα ποσταριστεί εδώ.
stay tuned!

----------


## Dbnn

> ''πεταξε'' τους C4 - R1 - R2 και θα δουλεψει.....
> 
> ενωητε οτι στο trigger εχεις εναλασσομενη ταση...και στην φορτιση εναλασσομενη ή τουλαχιστον παλμικη,,, αν εχεις συνεχές στην φορτιση δεν κλεινει ποτε το θυριστορ.






Μα κατά την λειτουργεία μιας CDI, η τάση απο την φόρτιση αποθηκεύεται στον πυκνωτή και μόλις το θυρίστορ πάρει την εντολή
τότε κλείνει κύκλωμα της φόρτισης με την γείωση και ο πυκνωτής αποφορτίζεται προς τον πολλαπλασιαστή. Αν προσέξουμε όλα τα σχέδια που κυκλοφορούν στο διαδίκτυο και όσοι τις κατασκευασαν ισχυρίζονται πως λειτουργούν, έχουν διόδους για ασανσέρ, δηλαδή αργές, τυπου 1Ν4007 κλπ.
Ο πυκνωτής φορτίζεται με AC? παλμική να το καταλάβω.
Οι TCI αντίστοιχα, τροφοδοτείς το + του πολλαπλασιαστή με τάση μπαταρίας και το τρανζίστορ κλείνει κύκλωμα με το - του πολλαπλασιαστή ως προς την γείωση για να βγεί η σπίθα στο μπουζί.

----------


## Dbnn

Update. 
Κατασκευαστηκε σε διατρητη ενα απλο κυκλωμα σχεδον ιδιο* με του ανδρεα. 

*Για τη φορτιση χρησιμοποιησα διπλοδιοδο ultrafast 10ns απο τροφοδοτικο Η/Υ συνδεοντας την μια ανοδο στο πηνιο υψηλης και την αλλη ανοδο στην γειωση. Την καθοδο στον πυκνωτη. 
Πυκνωτης 1μF/400V MKT
Θυριστορ (αγορασμενο απο πηλιανιδη καραγνησιο. Για αυτο και δεν εσκασε μεχρι τωρα 2 ωρες συνεχομενα πανω στο μηχανακι) BT151-800R
Και διοδος για διακοπη λειτουργιας BY299. 
Εντυπωσεις πολυ καλες μονο που παρατηρησα κατι. 
Εαν τοποθετησω την διοδο στην εισοδο του παλμου τοτε δεν λειτουργει το θυριστορ. 
Εαν συνδεσω την διοδο αναποδα παλι δεν λειτουργει. 
Μαλλον λογο οτι ειναι αργη η by299 η τα 0.7v που "τρωει" η διοδος δεν αφηνει παραπανω ταση για να διεγειρει το θυριστορ. 
Μολις "βαρας" μιζα η ταση που βγαζει το ματι ειναι κατω απο 0.5volt.
Αυτο ψαχνω να βρω τωρα μιας και ο ελεγχος αβανς λειτουργει και το μηχανακι φαινεται οτι τραβαει πολυ πιο προθυμα μετα τα 70-80χλμ/ω.

----------


## tsimpidas

> Πρόοδος, τάση απο πηνίο υψηλής 56vAC
> Τάση απο μάτι βολάν, 0.5vAC και ανεβαίνει μέχρι 4vAC σε σχεδόν τέρμα γκάζι.
> Το πηνίο υψηλής ήταν σταθερό σε όλες τις στροφές.
> 
> Η τάση του βολάν δεν είναι καθαρή τάση μιας και το πολύμετρο πιάνει συνιστώσες απο τους παλμούς.. Δουλεύει με ημίτονο το μάτι.
> (έναν παλμογράφο δεν έχω αξιωθεί να βρώ ακόμα, ανάθεμα την φτώχεια μου)
> Αγόρασα μια διάτρητη όπου θα την κόψω σε 4 μέρη και θα βγάλω διάφορες ηλεκτρονικές σε κάθε κομμάτι.
> Θα δοκιμάσω, fet, bipolar, θυρίστορ, tci Κλπ...
> Όποια δουλέψει και αντέξει θα ποσταριστεί εδώ.
> stay tuned!




όλες οι ηλεκτρονικές αναφλέξεις δουλεύουν με 12ν στο πρωτεύων του πολλαπλασιαστη,, αν θες να σου δουλέψει για χρόνια 
τότε 
θα πρέπει να του βάλεις μια σταθεροποιηση οπως εχουν τα παπάκια,, και ίσως μια [παλια] μπαταρία [ή καινούρια] 

διότι αν εχεις πχ 5Κν στο μπουζί οταν έχεις 12ν στο θυριστορ με....56ν στο θυριστορ ποσα Κν εχεις στο μπουζί ??

εγω νομίζω οτι αυτός ηταν ο λόγος που ''έσκασε'' το θυριστορ και παλι εγω τις _C4 - R1 - R2 θα τις ''πετουσα''._

----------


## Dbnn

Μα το θεμα ειναι πως δεν ερχεται καλωδιο 12 βολτ στην ηλεκτρονικη. Μπαταρια εχω. Αλλωστε οσα σχεδια εχω δει ακομα και ρεπλικες κινεζικες δεν εχουν σταθεροποιηση στα 12 βολτ. 
Οι cdi αποθηκευουν μια ταση στον πυκνωτη και μολις το θυριστορ βραχυκυκλωσει με την γειωση τοτε η ταση απελευθερωνεται στον πολλαπλασιαστη. 
Οι tci εφαρμοζουν μια ταση 12 βολτ σταθερη στον πολλαπλασιαστη και το τρανζιστορ/φετ διακοπτει κυκλωμα με την γειωση του πολλαπλασιαστη για να βγει η σπιθα στο μπουζι. 

Το μονο που θα μπορουσα να κανω τωρα ειναι εαν θελω να παω σε μια tci, να κανω ανορθωση στο πηνιο υψηλης και απο εκει να οδηγησω πολλαπλασιαστη και κυκλωμα που θα κανει ελεγχο αβανς κλπ κλπ στο - του πολλαπλασιαστη. 
Αυτο γινεται πανευκολα μιας και θα χρειαστει να τραβηξω μονο ενα καλωδιο απο τον πολλαπλασιαστη προς την ηλεκτρονικη. Και μπορω να το επαναφερω πανευκολα αν θελω να βαλω μια cdi ξανα. 

Οι R1,2 C4 ειναι για να ρυθμιζεται το αβανς. Αυτο θελω να πετυχω και δεν μπορω και πληροφοριες δεν υπαρχουν πουθενα στο ιντερνετ. 
Κατι αλλο που παρατηρησα ειναι πως εαν γυρισω το ποτεσιομετρο τερμα αριστερα η τερμα δεξια τοτε το μηχανακι δεν ξεκιναει καν, δουλευει μονο ρελαντι. Μολις δωσεις γκαζι μπερδευει. 
Στη μεση του ποτεσιομετρου δουλευει μονο.

----------


## betacord85

δημητρη δεν εχω καταλαβει...την ηλεκτρονικη την θες για το σκουτερακι?και ποιο σχεδιο φτιαχνεις και δεν πετυχαινει?αυτο με τις 3 σκαλες?

----------


## tsimpidas

> Μ
> 
> Οι R1,2 C4 ειναι για να ρυθμιζεται το αβανς. Αυτο θελω να πετυχω και δεν μπορω και πληροφοριες δεν υπαρχουν πουθενα στο ιντερνετ. 
> Κατι αλλο που παρατηρησα ειναι πως εαν γυρισω το ποτεσιομετρο τερμα αριστερα η τερμα δεξια τοτε το μηχανακι δεν ξεκιναει καν, δουλευει μονο ρελαντι. Μολις δωσεις γκαζι μπερδευει. 
> Στη μεση του ποτεσιομετρου δουλευει μονο.




Οι R1,2 C4  οπως το βλεπω εγω το μονο που κανουν ειναι να αδυνατίζουν το σημα που στελνει το ''ματακι'' στο θυριστορ.. και το θυριστορ οπως ολοι οι ημιαγωγοί αν δεχθει αδυνατισμένο ρευμα δεν αγει σωστα με αποτέλεσμα να μην αποφορτίζει σωστα τον πυκνωτη.

μαλιστα ο c4 ειναι αυτος που δεν αφήνει το μηχανάκι να ανεβάσει στροφές.

η φαση ειναι οτι τα αβανς δεν προκειτε να τα βρεις εκει που ψαχνεις.. εχεις μεγαλωσει το πιστονι και ειναι η αναφλεξη αργη ετσι ??

τσεκαρε τα π.μ. σου.

----------


## Dbnn

Μπαμπη ναι για το σκουτερ. Δοκιμαζω αυτο με τις τρεις σκαλες. Δοκιμασα και το αλλο που ανεβασα στις προηγουμενες σελιδες (yamaha dt125).
Αυτο με τις τρεις σκαλες δουλευει τωρα αλλα μονο στη "μεσαια" σκαλα.

----------


## Dbnn

> Οι R1,2 C4  οπως το βλεπω εγω το μονο που κανουν ειναι να αδυνατίζουν το σημα που στελνει το ''ματακι'' στο θυριστορ.. και το θυριστορ οπως ολοι οι ημιαγωγοί αν δεχθει αδυνατισμένο ρευμα δεν αγει σωστα με αποτέλεσμα να μην αποφορτίζει σωστα τον πυκνωτη.
> 
> μαλιστα ο c4 ειναι αυτος που δεν αφήνει το μηχανάκι να ανεβάσει στροφές.
> 
> η φαση ειναι οτι τα αβανς δεν προκειτε να τα βρεις εκει που ψαχνεις.. εχεις μεγαλωσει το πιστονι και ειναι η αναφλεξη αργη ετσι ??
> 
> τσεκαρε τα π.μ. σου.



Χμμμ το ξαναβλεπω και ναι εχεις δικιο. Δεν αποφορτιζεται σωστα ο πυκνωτης. Τα τσεκαρα, σου απαντησα κιολας.

----------


## betacord85

δημητρη αλλο το βολαν απο το σκουτερ και αλλο απο παπακιι...διχρονο ειναι το σκουτερ?θες ηλεκτρονικη απο σκουτερ η πειραματιζεσαι για να περναει η ωρα?

----------


## Dbnn

4χρονο ειναι....

Μπαμπη δοκιμασα μια racing cdi ξερεις αυτες τις ανοδιωμενες και ειδα αλλο μηχανακι. Με τις μαμα ηλεκτρονικες πηγαινει απλα καλα. Με ηλεκτρονικη που εχει αλλο αβανς σηκωνεται στον αερα. Ε, κινουμαι και εθνικη καθε μερα, θελω λιγο παραπανω δυναμη!

----------


## lepouras

off topic

Μπάμπη δεν σβήνεις κάνα πμ σου?

----------


## betacord85

οκ!τωρα τα ειδα οτι ειναι full

----------


## Λιάκος Λευτέρης

Καλησπέρα παιδιά είμαι νεος στο κλαμπ και χρειάζομαι βοήθεια στο κύκλωμα του Ανδρέα 
1) που συνδέεται το κάθε καλώδιο πχ μάτι, πηνίο (μοτέρ), κλειδαριά, πολλαπλασιαστής και σώμα; 
2) αυτά τα 3 ποδαράκια πχ κάτω απο C3 τι είναι; είμαι νεος σε αυτά.. Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## Λιάκος Λευτέρης

Ανδρέα εξήγησε μου που ακριβώς συνδέεται το κάθε καλώδιο απο την πλεξούδα και τι είναι αυτά τα τρεία ποδαράκια πχ κάτω απο τον C3;

----------


## andreasmon

> τι είναι αυτά τα τρεία ποδαράκια πχ κάτω απο τον C3;



αυτά τα τρία ποδαράκια είναι το - της μπαταρίας ή το σασί.Όπως και στο αυτοκίνητο το - της μπαταρία συνδέεται πάνω στο σασί,μέταλλο.Δηλαδή όπου βλέπεις τα 3 ποδαράκια το συνδέεις στο - της μπαταρίας



BW δίπλα από την D2-->δίνεις - μπαταρίας από διακόπτη
RB  3 δίπλα από την D3-->συνδέεις το πηνίο ανάφλεξης
BY  2 δίπλα από την C1-->συνδέεις τον πολλαπλασιαστή
BY  2 δίπλα από την D5-->συνδέεις το μάτι
και όλα τα τρία ποδαράκια πάνε στο - της μπαταρίας,εκτός από αυτά του πολλαπλασιαστή,του ματιού,του πηνίου ανάφλεξης και του διακόπτη S1,τα οποία δεν χρειάζονται να συνδεθούν,γιατί είναι ήδη.

Καλή επιτυχία.

----------


## Λιάκος Λευτέρης

Τον S1 δεν μπορω να τον έχω μόνιμα στο on; με μπερδεψες λιγάκι γιατί πανω στο σχέδιο δίπλα τον S1 γράφεις +12V

----------


## andreasmon

Διακόπτης S1 είναι αυτός που έχει το μηχανάκι αυτός με το κλειδί.Μια έξοδός του από την άλλη πλευρά συνδέεται με το - της μπαταρίας.Κάποια έξοδος του βγάζει +12V.
   Δεν χρειάζεται να τραβήξεις καινούρια καλώδια!Τα 5 καλώδια που χρειάζεσαι υπάρχουν πάνω στην φίσσα που υπάρχει σε κάθε μηχανάκι, για την σύνδεση της ηλεκτρονικής.

----------


## Λιάκος Λευτέρης

Ααα κατάλαβα.. το T/F τι είναι;

----------


## andreasmon

το T/F τι είναι;
ο πολλαπλασιαστής


BY 2 δίπλα από την C1-->συνδέεις τον πολλαπλασιαστή

----------


## Λιάκος Λευτέρης

Συγγνώμη είμαι νεος στον τομέα  :Smile:  τώρα κατάλαβα σε Ευχαριστώ πολύ θα σε ενημερωσω για τα αποτελεσματα και για τυχόν προβλήματα στην υλοποίηση

----------


## Dbnn

> Συγγνώμη είμαι νεος στον τομέα  τώρα κατάλαβα σε Ευχαριστώ πολύ θα σε ενημερωσω για τα αποτελεσματα και για τυχόν προβλήματα στην υλοποίηση



Ανυπομονω ειλικρινα. Ενημερωσε φιλε

----------


## sakis

ειναι ιδιαιτερα απλο .... Το μονο που εχεις να κανεις Δημητρη ειναι να πολωσεις λιγακι τα θυριστορ εξοδου της ηλεκτρονικης περισσοτερο σε ταξη Α  ετσι το σκουτερ οχι μονο θα πηγαινει καλυτερα αλλα θα ακουγεται  και λιγο καλυτερα .....

----------


## BILLATLANTIC

αγαπητοί φίλοι θα ήθελα να μου λεγατε την γνωμη σας για ΄ενα προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω με την ανακατασκευη ενος glx 50 με ηλεκτρονική  εξάβολτο όμως. το μηχανακι έγινε 115κυβικά, τώρα μοντάρεται ύστερα από αμμοβολή, βαψιμο κ.λπ. δεν ξέρω εάν επαρκούν τα ρευματα της μαμάς.δεν θέλω να το ξαναλυσω για αλλαγη πλεξουδας κ.λπ ή μετετροπή σε 12 βολτ

----------


## andreasmon

το δοκιμάζεις όπως είναι.Αν μπερδεύει,δεν δουλεύει καλά,τότε πειράζεις την προπορεία-αβάνς(βλέπε βολάν).Αν δεν δουλεύει σωστά μετά από αυτό πρέπει να βάλεις ή άλλη ηλεκτρονική ή να φτιάξεις αυτήν που έχω αναρτήσει εδώ.

----------


## BILLATLANTIC

Αγαπητέ Ανδρέα σε ευχαριστώ πολύ . Δεν πίστευα ότι θα μου απαντούσε κάποιος. ΠΟΛΎ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΈΡΟΝ ΤΟ ΚΎΚΛΩΜΆ ΣΟΥ. Αν και από πολύ καιρό έχω κρεμάσει τα όπλα (κολητηρι καλάι σολτερινη, κ.λπ.) θα το κατασκευάσω σε διάτρητη.

----------

